# Dewalt DCF787 1/4 inch impact driver @ Pull a Part



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A short real-world test. It passed. 

I looked at the Harbor Frieght Hercules version of this, but it is the same price as the Dewalt. Dewalt is a brushless motor, HFs version not. HF has theirs priced too high. The HF tool might be great, but for the same price, I am going with Dewalt.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's not the tool that has limitations, but the shank you are using with the bits/sockets. 1/4" non impact rated shanks will be too brittle for lug nuts, etc. over the long haul.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

chandler48 said:


> It's not the tool that has limitations, but the shank you are using with the bits/sockets. 1/4" non impact rated shanks will be too brittle for lug nuts, etc. over the long haul.


Makes sense. I will pick some up on Amazon. The driver broke a cheap HF chrome 3/8 to 1/4 adapter (sheared off the nipple). Impact rated adapters it is, from now on. Next time I am down there I will repeat the experiment. Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I've been seein' those stub-nosed impact drivers,.....

I'm still usin' my Makita I've had a few years,....

It's one of those tools that, since the 1st time I picked one up, I've been askin' myself, How did I ever get by, without it,.......

I literally, use mine every single day,.......


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> I literally, use mine every single day,.......


Yep, we have 3 Makita drivers going almost all the time. 6 batteries and 3 chargers.


----------

